# Ajuda para por dados online



## ijv (20 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

Ola gostava que alguém que perceba da matéria me ajude a disponibilizar dados online. Eu não percebo muito na matéria. Por agora queria mesmo só disponibilizar os dados no winguru.
A minha estação é esta




Parecida com as PCE.
Desde já agradeço a todos


----------



## lsalvador (21 Abr 2011 às 07:53)

Oi, podes usar o Cumulos pois funciona bem com essa estação, envia dados para o Wunderground e uma serie de sites. Tem um site ja pre-feito e o melhor de tudo é gratuito.

Fica bem e não te esqueças de um RS para esse sensor.


----------



## ijv (21 Abr 2011 às 11:49)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi, podes usar o Cumulos pois funciona bem com essa estação, envia dados para o Wunderground e uma serie de sites. Tem um site ja pre-feito e o melhor de tudo é gratuito.
> 
> Fica bem e não te esqueças de um RS para esse sensor.


Ja estou a construir o RS.
Eu estou a usar o Cumulus, só que na parte do underground, nao sei como fazer. ja pus la os meus dados de login mas nao da nada.
Também não sei como regista a minha estação la. Ja agora agradeço toda a ajuda.


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2011 às 14:40)

ijv disse:


> Ja estou a construir o RS.
> Eu estou a usar o Cumulus, só que na parte do underground, nao sei como fazer. ja pus la os meus dados de login mas nao da nada.
> Também não sei como regista a minha estação la. Ja agora agradeço toda a ajuda.



ijv diz-me o que precisas, Cumulus é comigo .

Já sabes que tens de ter um espaço online para colocares por lá os dados e quanto ao WU tens de ter atenção às maiúsculas e minúsculas.


----------



## ijv (21 Abr 2011 às 15:25)

Actioman, Eu preciso de ajuda para tudo ja tenho o cumulus a funcionar. Neste momento tenho por ftp, so que aquilo aparece estranho. O ideal era mesmo criar tipo um site, so que nao estou a conseguir. Toda ajuda é bem vinda


----------

